# pouf pattern



## evelien (Feb 11, 2013)

http://lvlyblog.com/2013/02/04/crochet-pouf-pattern/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pattern writer's first language is NOT any flavour of English that I've heard of/read before. 
His/her crochet terminology is also off kilter. 
And why on earth would anyone _purchase_ t-shirt 'yarn', when it's easy enough to make and there are umpteen other yarns that could be used instead??


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

What is it? Is it a hair bun cover or a shower scrubbie? Sorry, I have never heard of them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> What is it? Is it a hair bun cover or a shower scrubbie? Sorry, I have never heard of them.


A quick Google search gets this:
pouf = noun (SEAT) Definition: (UK pouffe)(US ottoman) a soft round or square seat with no back or sides, used for sitting on or resting your feet on
from this website: http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/pouf_1


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

The lady is from amsterdam


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> The lady is from amsterdam


 :?: So? :?:


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lolly12 said:
> 
> 
> > The lady is from amsterdam
> ...


English isn't her first language, she is Dutch, which explains why her directions are a little difficult to follow.


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

If you went back a couple of pages you would see the actual size. It's like a big poof foot stool.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> What is it? Is it a hair bun cover or a shower scrubbie? Sorry, I have never heard of them.


More commonly spelt pouffe in UK ....

http://lvlyblog.com/2013/02/01/knitted-pouf-tutorial/


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's a garter stitch knitted version

http://www.pickles.no/puff-daddy-knitted-stool/


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Pattern writer's first language is NOT any flavour of English that I've heard of/read before.
> His/her crochet terminology is also off kilter.
> And why on earth would anyone _purchase_ t-shirt 'yarn', when it's easy enough to make and there are umpteen other yarns that could be used instead??


I didn't have trouble understanding the pattern... I think we need to try a little understanding when someone is kind enough to share with KP followers even though English is their second language. I would love to speak another language! The yarn chosen was their choice, while others may choose another yarn: it's just a suggestion, not a mandate.


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

I so agree! This lady kindly,graciously posted this pattern for us to view and enjoy or not....if we choose not to make it, we can just move on, as kindly and as graciously.

I did not have any problem understanding it, and as someone who does not wear t-shirts,I would gladly purchase the yarn to make this ...I think it is lovely and fun and different!


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks! That looks like a fun and different project! Will try it out....


----------



## Knittingbythesea (May 19, 2011)

Hey! Hey! We are a FRIENDLY group of knitters. If someone is kind enough to share a pattern we shouldn't criticize. Please keep in mind that some of the BIG design knitters patterns are difficult to understand.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

It looks like a fun project that can be adapted to any size wanted. I'm putting it on my "wanna do" list.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Love the pattern but the writer doesn't say what crochet stitches she has used. ( d.c or tr.cr).


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

brendurham said:


> Love the pattern but the writer doesn't say what crochet stitches she has used. ( d.c or tr.cr).


Right at the bottom of the pattern it says,

Note!!!!!!!!!!

For the small pouf skip row 6-7-8 and row 13-14-15 - THEN

st = treble in UK

st = double crochet in US


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> What is it? Is it a hair bun cover or a shower scrubbie? Sorry, I have never heard of them.


Thanks so much! I guess I was thinking in small terms not in terms of an ottoman. It makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ambercat said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You

:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Knuffibear (Dec 17, 2011)

Jessica Jean, what other language do you speak? Kindness goes a long way! This person is willing to share an idea and pattern, we should all appreciate that. This is a wonderful website, let's keep it that way.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: ty for this reply. Hope this lady comes back and is not discouraged.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks.....I'd misunderstood that bit, that makes it a bit easier.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

brendurham said:


> Thanks.....I'd misunderstood that bit, that makes it a bit easier.


You're most welcome, after all we're here to help each other ...


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Well said....a helping hand, a kind word, an understanding heart..all go a very long way in this world to make someones day a little easier....


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Mary JB said:


> What is it? Is it a hair bun cover or a shower scrubbie? Sorry, I have never heard of them.


it's to sit on or put your feet on.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like this


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like this


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like this


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

SORRY!!!!!


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I also had no problems understanding. I have seen these in many stores in leather, but like the textured look you get from crochet and It would less expensive.


----------



## esj (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree ladies. This is a person trying her best to appeal to all nationalities, and trying hard to communicate to us all. She even offers on one of her pages, to explain anything that isn't clear, if we contact her. How unfortunate that some folk are not tolerant.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knuffibear said:


> Jessica Jean, what other language do you speak? Kindness goes a long way! This person is willing to share an idea and pattern, we should all appreciate that. This is a wonderful website, let's keep it that way.


I made no negative remarks about Evelien. I merely stated what I saw - namely a pattern written _in_ English by someone whose first language was _not_ English. There are plenty of patterns written by non-English-speakers. Some are more or less difficult to understand. I was NOT criticizing the pattern writer; I critiqued the pattern. There _is_ a difference. Both patterns are nice and worth making.

If my choice is to not buy t-shirt yarn, I live in a free country where I am allowed to make such a choice. Who's to say otherwise?!

Not that it's anyone's buisness, but I do speak more than one language. 
French very well - spoken and written. 
Spanish not so well, due to lack of practice, but no problem reading it. 
Italian a smidgen, need a dictionary handy when reading. Not enough Russian or Arabic to bother counting - though my darling has taught me a handful of words not to be repeated in polite company. 

For _me_ it is fun to try to figure out where someone's from by their accent and to try to identify an overheard language, even if it's one of the hundreds I don't actually know. Besides, no one improves - be it language skills, cooking skills, knitting skills, woodworking skills, or driving skills - without feedback. None of us got where we are in life without feedback.


----------



## evelien (Feb 11, 2013)

Iedereen bedankt voor de reacties, that's Dutch for: 
Thanks everybody for the comments. 

I keep trying to improve my English


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Your English is great! Much better than my Dutch! Please focus on the many positive comments on your pattern submission...ignore the others...

Warmest regards,
Debbe


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

you came across as anything but what you say, very negative and mean spirited!


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

I love it and it would be great when the grandchildren are here.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Knuffibear said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Jean, what other language do you speak? Kindness goes a long way! This person is willing to share an idea and pattern, we should all appreciate that. This is a wonderful website, let's keep it that way.
> ...


Jessica Jean - I mean no disrespect, but you often come across as arrogant in your wide knowledge and expertise. I gather that you are quite educated, and have opinions about a vast number of subjects. You are entitled to your opinions, but this forum offers a place where everyone can participate regardless of their expertise in skills, or language. You have so much to offer us as a group, but your delivery sometimes stings.


----------



## esj (Jun 9, 2012)

Nicely put, knitting nut !


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

designsbyneedles said:


> I love it and it would be great when the grandchildren are here.


What a great idea! I am in need of a "lift" for my DGD to sit and reach comfortably at the kitchen table. This would work great, be nice and soft to sit on, and then she could sit on it on the floor as well.

Thanks!!


----------

